# nuub kommt nicht weiter.



## scriptCoad (7. Mrz 2005)

:###  :###  :###  :###  :###  :###  :###  :###  :###  :###  :###  :###  :###  :###  :### 

So sieht mein Nachmittag bisher aus, aber zu allem schluss habe ich mich zu jTSD jDBC entschieden und in meinem "class" verzeichnis die "jtds.jar" liegen.

Meine Frage ist nun, wäre jemand so nett mir zu sagen wie ich üner import .... alles notwendige aufrufe, und wie ich MSSQL unter Java ausdrücke?

Geht das auch indem ich den Querystring anlege und dann eine Variable namens "SQL_Result" initiiere oder wie??

Ein Beispiel für DB aufruf, ein einfacher query + die import anweisung wäre sehr nett

soweit - vielen dank


----------



## Jockel (8. Mrz 2005)

[argh... nicht mehr richtig wach gewesen]


----------



## scriptCoad (8. Mrz 2005)

hmm ok, macht ja nichts, aber könntest Du vielleicht noch ein bischen näher ausführen was genau Du meinst?, also mit jTDS und so?


----------



## Sky (8. Mrz 2005)

Guck mal hier. 
Insbesondere Punkt 1 ist interessant!


----------



## abollm (8. Mrz 2005)

Tipp am Rande:

Gehe zur Suchefunktion hier im Board und suche nach "mysql" etc.

Alternativ schaue in die FAQ. Dort dürftest du mindestens ein Beispiel für einen DB-Zugriff auf MySQL finden.


----------

